# Many old images gone?



## Marcel (Nov 6, 2015)

If I look at my thread http://ww2aircraft.net/forum/person...ures-11733.html?highlight=marcel's+fokker+g-1 it looks like all the images are missing. Was this expected?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2015)

You aren't the only one who can't see the older attachment. It seems tha the form can't display the attachment that had been posted before the 2011. I think Horse can fix that soon.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 6, 2015)

Ah, okay, let's wait for that then.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2015)

Yep.. I have checked on my siggy and it appeared that the attachment posted in 2007 isn't seen in my thread. Undoubtedly it is the reason for that.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 6, 2015)

Several sigs that were applied before 2011 are not showing, mine wouldn't either, except that I've changed mine to seasonal sigs (Christmas, Halloween, etc.) and back again over the years...


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2015)

Yep... that's it. It seems that the forum doesn't "see" the old pictures attached.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2015)

Yeah, the older attachments don't seem to be working at the moment but it is a known issue that is being worked on.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2015)

Just sent the info to Horse.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 6, 2015)

Horse is probably stil rsyncing.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 9, 2015)

Ah ! That explains why there's only an icon where my 'siggy' should be !
I knew there was something missing, but hadn't realised _what_ was missing !!
Hope it can be fixed, as some of my old build threads will need up-dating at some time in the future - difficult if the original pics aren't there.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 9, 2015)

There's only an icon where my brain used to be. Maybe Horse can fix that too.........


----------



## Airframes (Nov 9, 2015)

You had a _brain_ ?!!
Quick, get Andy to hospital !
"Why, what is it Doctor?"
It's a big building full of patients and Nurses, but don't worry about that just now .........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2015)

I can see all of your siggy Terry...


----------



## horseUSA (Nov 16, 2015)

well that was a pain in the ass!! database backups, merging old records, updating, and transferring all the deleted attachments from backup server...

but appears they are back! if you notice any funky stuff post please.
david

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 16, 2015)

Marcel said:


> If I look at my thread http://ww2aircraft.net/forum/person...ures-11733.html?highlight=marcel's+fokker+g-1 it looks like all the images are missing. Was this expected?


You know, I should have been a smartass and said "for a nominal fee, your photos will be restored"...

But I didn't...because I am a nice person.

Really!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 16, 2015)

Dave. 
Thank you Horse, thank you very much!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 17, 2015)

My 'siggy'is back - great work, many thanks !


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 22, 2015)

Still missing this image of mine. 
http://ww2aircraft.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=303352
Posted on 10/10/2015


Wheels


----------



## horseUSA (Nov 23, 2015)

where was it posted? link post please.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 23, 2015)

Good work Horse! I manage several sites myself, so I know what a pain it is, migrating. But I see my images are back, so all kuddos to you for doing a great job!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm not missing anything but a great recovery job Mr. Horse



Geo


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 26, 2015)

horseUSA said:


> where was it posted? link post please.



Post: http://ww2aircraft.net/forum/il-2-s...ge/hello-kitty-229-a-19202-2.html#post1229353
Image: http://ww2aircraft.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=303352


Wheels


----------

